# Rokr vs w610i vs n73me



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

hey guys..help me out..i need to buy a phn but cannot decide on which one....

it has to be under rs 19000

my coices as u can see are rokr w610i and n73me..

i dnt really prefer nokia phns cos nokia tho is desireable in the beginnin it strts laggin in the days to cum....well sony is like spillin out the same sets fr the past year and ther is no hange watsoevr....this cam has autofocus tho and walkman 2...rokr on the other hand is acc to me a gud buy but the tiouchpad is a bit awkward fr smss...

ok...
now...
which has the best display??
which has he best sound??
whih has the best processor??

and if u wan u can lso add sum new phns..plzz help...hav to buy in a few days

plzz dudes help me out..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 31, 2007)

for music and sound quality its certainly sony erricson hence w610i 
 u might not like the display of w610i its resolution is low.rokr sucks.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2007)

the comparison is not actually correct. w610i compares wid the n70me and not n73me. so considering the 3, i suggest u buy n73me since its more sturdy than rokr. rokr used touch screen + keypad and hence demands proper care. but if u wanna spend less then w610i anyday!!! cheaper than both while not depriving u of any feature!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 31, 2007)

dude n73 me it rocks man and it laso has wifi


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

n7i3 doesnt have wifi...and its pic quality as i hav seen on comp is inferior to sony 2 mp with autoocus..the pics are grainy....and it hangs a lot wen used xtensively...wat bout the sound uality???if i go fr tht wat is my option??


----------



## Aniruddh (May 31, 2007)

Nops it dont hav a Wifi,My money on N73 me anyday nothin beats that fone in that price range.Agree with AMD64 that N73 me is quite slow and sum times it hangs but dont agree with what he say bout de cam thing,N73's cam is much better then any SE 2MP cam(with autofocus)  its eva better then K790's 3MP.


----------



## krazyfrog (May 31, 2007)

I'd suggest W830i. It has great sound quality, good camera and has an excellent display. It also has Walkman v2.0 player and A2DP and comes with 1gb card.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

nope krazy...w830i doesnt hav a2dp..else wud hav gn fr tht fone...but peaple..m a teenager and i hate phns which lag...by the way....wch phn has the best display.rokr has an amazing display...


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2007)

w830 doesn't haf autofocus.


----------



## yogi_7272 (May 31, 2007)

n73 cam is better than k750i ... i have both of these .. get n73 specially for that huge screen ..great for movie watching .. 

also its cam is bit better than k790i at daylight shooting..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

but guys.....my frnd has used the n73 and he says tht as tijme goes on it gts real slow...and the symbian phns are a magnet to viruses..


----------



## krazyfrog (May 31, 2007)

It'll only get slow if you keep loading it with all the crap that you can get your hands on. Its how you use it decides whether it gets slow or not.  I've used an N-Gage QD for 2 years and despite having one of the weakest processor it never slowed down even with a 1gb card. If you load your pc with unnecessary crappy softwares then it'll also get slow. Same is the case with smartphones.
About viruses you don't need to worry about them cause the Symbian S60 v9.1 doesn't have any viruses written for it yet. Newer phones like N73 have this OS. But viruses should never be a problem. If you use your smartphone smartly, you'll never get a single virus (i never got one in two years). One piece of advice is that if you want to buy a smartphone, you first gotta be smart yourself. Even the world's best smartphone in the wrong hands can cause problems.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

^^^^ thnx dude..awesum written..but u see..the n73 my frnd has wen i sued had nuthin pre installed.and still it was vry slow compared to rokr or sony


----------



## krazyfrog (May 31, 2007)

Then it probably needs a firmware update. Its important to update the firmware as and when the latest version arrives to keep the phone in best possible condition. Its kinda like your duty. If you do your duty properly your phone will reward you with great performance.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

ya....but is the nokia gud fr watchin videos...sony is crap i kno..but the n73 does nt support a2dp....thts a prob....and the sound..is it good???hw does it compare to sony??


----------



## krazyfrog (May 31, 2007)

The display is quiet large and very good for viewing videos. Plus you can add app like SmartMovie which will allow you to watch divx/xvid files. Sound quality is also very good, but you have to use good quality headphones to experience it. Unlike SE, Nokia doesn't provide good quality headphones with the phone, they are mostly average in quality. I'll suggest you go for N73 ME. Its a great phone. You won't regret it. Everybody i know who have bought it is very satisfied with.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

thnx dude.......u really helped me....thnx...will b goin fr nokia...aacha if m goin for nokia..n73 me or n95??.....i mean....i can force my dad to buy me one......or the n91 8gb..but do u think the 95 is worth it???or shud i spend the xtra money fr xbox as we r buyin an lcd...

p.s. dads really helpful this time as i havnt bought nethinf rthe ast few years...


----------



## assasin (May 31, 2007)

N95 prices will come down a bit in bout a month


----------



## krazyfrog (May 31, 2007)

N95 is really an awesome thing to have. But as many people have found out unless you really gonna use all its feature you'll be wasting your money. Considering that N73 ME is more than capable of fulfilling your needs i don't think you need to spend more and buy something that you might not use fully. On the other hand saving the money and buying a xbox 360 seems like an excellent idea. In short my recommendation would be N73 ME+XBOX 360


----------



## dhan_shh (May 31, 2007)

W830i is an excellent slider,it's A2DP compliant,

lacks 3G(compared to W850i) & unfortunately no autofocus in both.

NOkia N73ME is a good mobile,occasionally hangs,difficult to 'close' Music player once started even with latest FW! (Surprisingly there is no 'exit' option for music player!!)

Camera is really good in N73&ME.


----------



## krrrish (May 31, 2007)

n73me .. its too good


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 1, 2007)

ok..n73 it is then....but hav u guys uesd the rokr...an amazing screen..but sound quality is bad..


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 1, 2007)

Forget about using it. Haven't even seen it yet.


----------



## dtox (Jun 1, 2007)

don't even think bout motorola.. i'd say n73me is a pretty good bet.. but if u can squeeze out some more cash outta ur dad, then definetly n95 is the way to go.. papa hai woh sabka!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^^^
ok...but dude..i beg to differ..m goin fr the n73 but chk out the moto rokr and then decide...i mean its a complete overhaul....frm wat u gt in razr and all..its gt   a linux os..and u can do nethin with it....the sound is a bit...ok...but the looks and features are too good..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2007)

n73me..it is


----------



## sivarap (Jun 1, 2007)

N73 does not have A2DP? I think it does.....I didn't hear music but even the keypad tones could be heard in a bluetooth headset......


----------



## yogi_7272 (Jun 1, 2007)

no  A2DP  in n73


----------



## dtox (Jun 2, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> ok...but dude..i beg to differ..m goin fr the n73 but chk out the moto rokr and then decide...i mean its a complete overhaul....frm wat u gt in razr and all..its gt   a linux os..and u can do nethin with it....the sound is a bit...ok...but the looks and features are too good..



yeah but sound quality is lesser than se n n73me..!! for a music fone, i wud recommend sony ericsson...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 4, 2007)

ROKR .....
its an entry level PDA...
its touch screen messaging requires practice, but aftr that, its a breeze..
Linux OS-never gets crashed....no viruses.....

excellent music.... got my Philips head set using with ROKR..simply amazing.(bundled earphones suck)


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 5, 2007)

I read in some forum that after installing "MSI Blue player" software in N73ME,we'll be able to hear music in Stereo Bluetooth Headsets,it becomes A2DP enabled.
.
.
Anyone tried this yet? We'll discuss this after trying!!


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 5, 2007)

Forget about anything and get n73me. You will have the gr8 3.2MP cam with _*Carl Zeiss Optics*_.


----------



## sai_cool (Jun 5, 2007)

dude, i have an N73 ME, beleive me there is no better phone!  go for it!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2007)

if the n73 can be a2dp enabled i m ready to frgt al phns....m goin fr the n73 then..cam doesnt real mean a big deal to me...

^^^^^^^^SA_COOL>>HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY HAPPY RETURNS OF THE DAY


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 5, 2007)

You can't just make a phone A2DP enabled by downloading some software. A2DP is a profile supported by the bluetooth radio unit inside the device. It is a hardware function and not a software one. So there is no way to make a non A2DP phone A2DP enabled.


----------



## oval_man (Jun 5, 2007)

This is true in Bluetooth v1.2 devices,but a firmware alteration can make a device support A2DP if it has BT v2.0!

and..N73ME has BT v2.0


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

After researching for 1 month I also zeroed in on Nokia N73 Music Edition...
I simply love it...
It is pretty fast...almost at par with N95...
cam quality is amazing....
bundled earphones are bad and if you want to experience good music quality you should consider buying a good pair of earphones...
Sony K790 was the one which was also in the line but becuase it was not symbian i didnot chose it...
I thing is for sure...you wont regret buying N73...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2007)

nah..m goin fr the 5700+nokia stereo headset........i luv it....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2007)

oval_man said:
			
		

> This is true in Bluetooth v1.2 devices,but a firmware alteration can make a device support A2DP if it has BT v2.0!



any evidence/link to support this claim?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ Yeah that phone is awesome too. Read its review on www.allaboutsymbian.com


----------



## ksundar (Jun 5, 2007)

Is it true that when SE W800i was introduced it was not supporting A2DP but later SE announced latest Firmware will make W800i A2DP compliant???

Does W800i has Bluetooth v2.0?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2007)

oval_man said:
			
		

> but a firmware alteration can make a device support A2DP if it has BT v2.0!



jus a normal firmware upgrade won't do. first its gotta be ascertained whether it can provide the bandwidth required for a2dp. then the whole bluetooth stack has to be recoded which is really a big job! which is like putting BT support in a phone from scratch which doesn't haf BT support!! but again, this is not something impossible!

@ ksundar
no, there was no update issued and w800i doesn't support a2dp, neither does w810i.

plus, its not jus the BT unit that has to work, but even the processor has to do a lot of work. hence if the proc is not upto the mark then rewriting the whole BT stack and including a2dp support will be useless!


----------



## mohitgiri (Jun 5, 2007)

go for N73 m the best ever. every function is perfect. and vifi is only in N95 and e90 communicator.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 6, 2007)

> n7i3 doesnt have wifi...and its pic quality as i hav seen on comp is inferior to sony 2 mp with autoocus..the pics are grainy....and it hangs a lot wen used xtensively...wat bout the sound uality???if i go fr tht wat is my option??



Hmmm , did u do a comparison ?? 

And about the "hang" problem ,.. i think its related more to the users rather than the phone itslef ...

And about A2DP ... guys u even consider the battery life of the phone using a bluetooth headset ??? I think it'll be reduced to under 2 hours easily .. lol ..

N73 ME is the better choice over W610i and ROKR E6 ... u can look around for RIZR Z8 ... or simply avoid the confusion and get the N73 ME ..


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 6, 2007)

In a simplified approach:

Bluetooth works by transmitting Radio Frequency

BT has 3 classes(to determine the power & the length of transmission,class1 to 3) and 5 specifications (BT 1.0 & 1.0B to 2.1)

BT 2.0 has faster transmission speed than 1.2,less power consumption,more bandwidth and less chance of error connection.

Bluetooth chip-set contains:

Radio MOdule
Baseband link
BT core
Codecs
Flash memory
Crystal reference regulator

By altering the BT core,flash memory and codecs we can organize different profiles including A2DP.

Thus A2DP can be included in almost all specifications (many BT 1.2 mobiles support A2DP e.g. Nokia 8800 has BT 1.2 and supports A2DP after FW V3.94 or newer).

Firmware upgradation needs good amount free RAM and Efficient processors.For e.g when 'imate Jasjar' was introduced with Windows MObile 5.0 and AKU 2.0 it was not supporting A2DP.BUt when ROM update (similar to FW upgrade) with AKU 3.0 and above makes jasjar A2DP compliant.Remember jasjar has an INtel processor of 520MHz.

Similarly many nokia mobiles like 6131,6233,6280 became A2DP compliant after FW upgradation (source:h**p://www.robertwebbe.nl/A2DP.html)


MY AIM IS NOT TO DEGRADE TO ANYONE,JUST TO SPREAD WHAT I HAVE LEARNED,

IF YOU THINK I AM WRONG,KINDLY CORRECT ME TOO,


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^^^ no dude its fine...its awesum...neways but i compare the n
3 and 5700...theyu are both smartfones..5700 has beter audio playback and has a n inferior cam to n73....and it has sumbian 9.2 seie included..and best of all it supports a2dp..i can always buy an s9 and listen to musi..and byu the way bluetooth dioesnt decrease the battwery life of thes et..all a2dp moiles are made tht way tht hey do do not succumb to wiorreless music

hey dude..bought the 5700..its cool...can u suggest me sum cool softares..as m new to nokia


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! How much you paid for it? Btw if you want wireless headphones, don't go for S9. Their quality is not so good. Instead go for SE DS970 or Nokia BH-501.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 7, 2007)

got it fr 15500,and my frnd has the s9..it sounds gr8..and the nokia headsets are crap....dio i gt them here??


----------



## assasin (Jun 7, 2007)

@amd64  congrats dood! how to u find the fone to be?even i'm thinking of buying one.how good is the display,sound quality & cam?anything new and better in OS9.2?is the UI fast and better than previous Symbian fones?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 8, 2007)

ok...here goes a review of my 5700..
let me divide thereview into parts

speed-the phone is vry fast....u wont find ne lags in the phone..the menus works very fast and applications cu up i a jiffy...the phn itself takes only 2 secs to boot..

camera..tha camera is awesu wen clicked in daylight..but the quality of pics detoriates wen used in low light and artificial light conditions....video qualiy is quite good...

music-being a xpressmusicphone...one xpected the music to be very good..but m sorry to say tht the sound is nt tht gret..the loudspeaakers ar crap..it is vry weak and there are no bass effects in the phone...the headphns provided are crap....i have tried a sennheiser serie headphn..the mounted uns...but m waiting to use the sony walkman serie headphns with them....a bit dissapointedwith the music tho...sony wins here easily...but let me just check the sound with the headphones provided my sony,...then i will update..and ya the equalizer has been tweaked a bit..u can hav manual settings now in ur phn....but i hav seen the sound gets bttr wen u pull all the frequencies to the highest....

display-the display is awesum....it is too good to be true..16 million colors..the screen just oozes clarity..the best i hav seen fr a long time..pictures viewed it stand out like nething..the videosviewed it it provide awesum clarity..

others-the phone has a2dp and i tested the sound with my frnds s9..blv it or nt..it sounded awesum.....m looking frwrd to it....also the applications provided are cool...it has gps wer  u can load maps and stuff.....i installed an office application thru wch u can view dos and all....thts bout it dudes...anything u wanna kno bout this phn can post here...


----------



## assasin (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^ did u try to download something thru MO from ur 5700?if yes then wat max speed did ya get?
if it provides gr8 d/l speed (cuz it has EDGE Class 32) then i'll the fone next week.
do u think that 5700 will be good upgrade after using 5500?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^^ya dude sure....5500 and 5700 are two diff phones..5700 has bttr sound playback than ne other nokia phones and is comparable to sony in terms of bass effect....and it has a n aweusm screen a superb processor...and wat not..its an awesum phone..i feel barring the 5mp cam and wifi...and mayb gps(it also supports bluetooth gps..duno wat it is tho..u can load maps here)...it is quite comparable to the n95


----------



## assasin (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^   5500 & 5700 support bluetooth gps devices bt N95 & 6110 Navigator hav hardware interated GPS.now i've to decide between 6110 navigator and 5700.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2007)

sorry if i m late... but +1 for n73me..


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> sorry if i m late... but +1 for n73me..


 Ya you're late. He already bought a5700


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2007)

can neone tell me wer to buy a2dp headphns in kol..no one seems to stock..and is he s9 or the bh 501 the one to gt??


----------



## gadgetfreak (Jun 10, 2007)

ok ppl 1 question , how is the mmotorokr E6 deal at 13.5k  with , bill n everything


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2007)

awesum deal mate..gt it..only the software is a bit weak...hangs...but thwe video quality(not recording) and sound is too good..gt urself a pair of gud qua headphns to..


----------



## spidyweb (Jun 11, 2007)

the only thing I can say is forget about moto rokr.its really a worst phone among what I have seen arround for last 2-3 years.they call it multitasking phone.Have you tried playing a game or any application while a song is being played at the backend.it says low memory.It has 1 gb of memory card but phone memory is too low and thats too occupied with its OS.IT hangs a many times without any definite reason.My friend recently bought it thats why I can say all these with confidence and whats shown in the famous AD(the stereo bluetooth headset) doesn't come bundled.You have to pay another 3000 bucks for that.My friend once faced a typical problem with the Motorokr.He once called customer care(IVR) and he was asked to enter 1/2 or 3 etc.But there is no keypad to enter that and he couldn't find the onscreen keypad during the call.After that I don't know if there is really an option to get the onscreen keyboard during a call..as I personally didn't try it.
But in the end a phone with such a price really sucks............


----------



## ayush3090 (Jun 20, 2007)

hey guys im gonna buy 5700 2moro

and i just sold my 3250

could some1 plzz compare the sound quality (both loudspeaker & earfones)
between n73,3250 and 5700

thnx in advance 


unction __RP_Callback_Helper(str, strCallbackEvent, splitSize, func){var event = null;if (strCallbackEvent){event = document.createEvent('Events');event.initEvent(strCallbackEvent, true, true);}if (str && str.length > 0){var splitList = str.split('|');var strCompare = str;if (splitList.length == splitSize)strCompare = splitList[splitSize-1];var pluginList = document.plugins;for (var count = 0; count < pluginList.length; count++){var sSrc = '';if (pluginList[count] && pluginList[count].src)sSrc = pluginList[count].src;if (strCompare.length >= sSrc.length){if (strCompare.indexOf(sSrc) != -1){func(str, count, pluginList, splitList);break;}}}}if (strCallbackEvent)document.body.dispatchEvent(event);}function __RP_Coord_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Left = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Top = splitList[1];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Right = splitList[2];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Bottom = splitList[3];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-coord-callback', 5, func);}function __RP_Url_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Vid = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Parent = splitList[1];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-url-callback', 3, func);}function __RP_TotalBytes_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback_Bytes = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}function __RP_Connection_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback_Url = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2007)

well dude...the 5700 has real good sound..but the headphones provided are crap..i used my sony sennheiser serie headphonea and they were too cooll.....the speakera are cool..not too loud thoug and the bass effect is missing...as a a whole a good music xperience with beater erbuds...


----------



## ayush3090 (Jun 21, 2007)

hey thanx man

just bought my fone

its much better than my previous 3250


----------

